# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Finder 3.0 makes terrible noise while heating up

## Splotsch

Hello,

sometimes my Finder 3.0 makes this very loud whining noise while its heating the nozzle. After that it goes quiet again and proceeds printing like normal. This does not happen every time, but when it happens it sounds very bad, like something is going to break soon.
The noise seems to be coming from the bottom of the printer, so i suspect its the fan of the power supply. 
Did anyone have this problem before or does anyone know how to fix it?

----------

